# سلسلة إستخلاص الذهب..الحلقة الأولى



## اسلام البدوي (11 يناير 2010)

* مساحة إعلانية


​​إخوانى الأعزاء .. سوف نتحدث اليوم عن طرق إستخلاص الذهب
وتختلف طريقة الأستخلاص على الأسس التالية:-
1-نسبة الذهب فى العينه
2-حجم جزيئات الذهب ..مرئية..ميكروسكوبية..الخ.. 
3-نوع المعادن المتداخلة مع الذهب
أما عن طرقإستخلاص الذهب فهى:
1-طريقة السيانيد..أكفأالطرق
2-طريقة الماء الملكى...تحتاج إلى درايةبخطورة الغازات وأيضا عملية ترسيب الذهب من بين المعادن الذائبة معه تكون معقدةلغير الكيميائيين الخبرة
3-طريقة الرصاصوهى تأتىبنسبة 100% من الذهب الموجود وتناسب العينات الميكروسكوبية ..لكن يعيبها
a-التكلفة
b-خطورة عملية إسترجاع الذهب والتى تسمى Cupellationوهى تسببأبخرة رصاص بنسبة كبيرة جدا
4-طريقة الزئبق ..كفائة هذه الطريقة لا تتعدى 40% إضافة إلى أنها لا تصلح للعينات الميكروسكوبية ..وهناأنوه عن أن طريقة إستعادة الذهب تكون بطريقة ال distellation.
وهناك طرق تعتمد على الطردالمركزى .. ولكن هذه الطرق لاتتناسب إلا مع العينات التى تحتوى على قطع مرئية منالذهبأو على الأقل ليست متداخلة مع جزيئات السليكا .
وقبل أن نتحدث عن طرق الأستخلاص أود أن أذكر معلومة ..الذهب لايوجد على هيئة مركب أبدا ولكن يوجد مستقل على هيئة إما قطع صغيرة جدا أو قطع كبيرة مرئية وأحيانا كتل تصل إلى عدة أوقيات ولكن غالب تواجد الذهب على شكل ميكروسكوبى متداخل مع جزيئات السليكا الموجودة معه.
وإليكم الطريقة الأولى 
1-طريقة السيانيد..:-وهذه الطريقة كما أشرنا هى أفضل الطرق من حيث
1-التكلفة الكلية.
2-كمية الملوثات الضارة بالبيئة.
3- كفائة الأستخلاص ..حيث تصل كفائتها إلى 96%.
4-إمكانية عمل recycling للمواد المستخدمة مرة أخرى .
خطوات الطريقة:-
1- الطحن: وهو ضرورى جدا فى استخلاص الذهب في كل الطرق ولكن في طريقة السيانيد له أهمية خاصة لأنه لابد ان لاتزيد حجم حبيبات الصخورعن 100ميكرون وبالتالى تتوقف كفائة هذه الطريقة على كفائة الطحن....وهذه صورة أحد المطاحن المستخدمة فى الطحن.



2- التركيز: وهى طريقة تعتمد على أن الذهب أعلى المعادن كثافة(كثافته النوعية19)وفيها يتم تقليب الصخور المطحونة فى إسطوانة معدنية كبيرة حتى تنزل جزيئات الذهب إلى أسفل وبالتالى يزداد تركيز الذهب فى الجزء السفلى وبالتالى تكون نتيجة الاستخلاص جيدة ....وإليكم صورة جهاز الFroth flotation








3-النقع:وتتم بأخذ الجزء السفلى من الصخور التى تم تركيزها وينقع فى محلول03.%سيانيد 
صوديوم ولابد أن يكونيكون الوسط قاعدى وبالتالى يضاف 2جم/لتر هيدروكسيد صوديوم ولايتم هذا التفاعل إلا في وجود الأكسجين وبالتالى لابد من إمرار تيار هواء داخل المحلول أوتقليب المحلول فى الطاحونة مع الصخور أثناء عملية الطحن...ولبيان ضرورة الأكسجين فى التفاعل.
4Au + 8NaCN + O2 + 2H2O → 4NaAu(CN)2 + 4NaOH 
ملحوظة هامة جدا:
إذاكانت الصخور تحتوى على اى سلفيد لأى عنصر لابد من إضافة خطوة
4-التحميص:وهى تتم بتحميص الجزء الذى تم تركيزة قبل عملية النقع وذلك لمدة 12ساعة على الأقل عند درجةلاتقل عن 600 درجة مئوية وذلك للتخلص من عنصر الكبريت الذى يستهلك السيانيد بعيدا عن عملية الاستخلاص وذلك فى تكوين مركبات الثيوسيانات والتى توقف التفاعل نهائيا ..أيضا يمكن إضافة جزء ضئيل من أكسيد الرصاص لضمان إبعاد الكبريت تماما على التفاعل .
وهذه بعض تفاعلات التحميص.
For example:
CuS + 1.5O2 → CuO + SO2 
and
2ZnS + 3O2 → 2ZnO + 2SO2​5-إسترجاع اذهب : ويتم ذلك عن طريق إمرار محلول السيانيد على كربون نشط ثم معاملة الكربون بعنصر الذنك أو مركب الأيثر لاسترجاع الذهب .
6-السبك:يؤخذ الذهب على شكل بودرة شبيهة إلى حد كبير البن لونها بنى قاتم جدا ويتم السبك عند 1100درجة مئوية لمدة ساعتين ونصف .
كيفية السبك: يتم وضع بودرة الذهب +بوراكس 10جزء +كربونات صوديوم 20جزء+سليكا فلور 40 جزء +نترات صوديوم 5 اجزاء أو ثانى أكسيد المنجنيز
- وظيفة نترات صوديوم أو ثانى أكسيد المنجنيزهى أكسدة أى معادن موجودة مع الذهب وإمرارها إلى مصهور السليكا وبالتالى الحصول على ذهب 999. أى عالى النقاوة .
- وظيفة البوراكس خفض درجة إنصهار السليكا من1700 إلى800 درجة مئوية.
- وظيفة كربونات الصوديوم جعل المصهور فى أقل درجة لزى حتى يسهل صبه وجمع الذهب منه.
ملحوظة:يمكن إستعادة الذهب بطرق كهربية (electroplating)ولكن تحتاج مهارة عالية.
اععتذر إليكم لأنى كتبت الموضوع بإختصار شديد وسوف أكمل باقى الطرق فى حلقات قادمة بإذنالله .
لا تنسونا من صالح دعاؤكم 
الرجاء تقييم الموضوع*


----------



## alshangiti (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى اسلام على هذه المعلومات المختصرة بطريقة جيدة 
اولا قبل عملية الطحن لا بد من التكسير والذى يتم عاى ثلاث مراحل 
ثانيا الذهب اما ان يكون مع معادن اخرى مثل الفضة , النحاس , الزنك ولذلك يستخدم التعويم لفصل تلك المعادن وا ذا كان الذهب مع الفضة لا يحتاج الى التعويم  

شكرا


----------



## احمد العربيي (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ***************** والف شكرررر


----------



## اسلام البدوي (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الملحوظة يااخ يحي


----------



## marcosoft (22 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر يا استاذ ولكن هل يوجد طريقه لستخراج الدهب من الخرده الكترونيه بطريقه صديقه لبيئه وشكرا


----------



## بابكريحى (24 فبراير 2010)

*اضافه بسيطه وتوضيح*

وايضا اذكر انه توجد مرحله التكوير وهى اضافه نسبة معينه من الاسمنت والجبس لجعل الخام فى شكل كرات صغيرة ليسهل وضعها فى اكوام لتمرير السيانيد عليها


----------



## amr youssef (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير
بالنسبة لاستخراج الذهب من الالكترونيات الخردة تم تأسيس شركة مصرية تحت مسمى اعادة تدوير المخلفات الالكترونية تقوم بهذه العملية وتم تدشينها فى اوائل هذا العام


----------



## marcosoft (24 فبراير 2010)

استاذ عمر يوسف انت متاكد من موضوع الشركه مفش حاجه كده في مصر وانا واثق لو سمحت ممكن اي بينات عن الشركه الجديده ده


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed sayed2 (8 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن اعرف ايه مواد ترسيب الذهب من الماء الملكي ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## hassan abdula (22 نوفمبر 2010)

تشكر علي هذه المعلومات الثمينة .ارجو ان تتوفق في اكمال طريقة الاستخلاص بالكهرباء


----------



## saad_srs (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## بابكريحى (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الامة الاسلامية


----------



## hasan21 (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بداية ارجو قبولي بينكم اما بعد السؤال هو لدي تجربة بسيطة
وضعت 1غرام من الذهب عيار24 بالماء الملكي بعد ساعة تقريبا انحل الذهب بالماء ولم يتبقى ولا جزء معدني اريد طريقة سحب وترسيب او استخراج هذا الذهب ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## hasan21 (13 فبراير 2011)

-إسترجاع اذهب : *ويتم ذلك عن طريق إمرار محلول السيانيد على كربون نشط ثم معاملة الكربون بعنصر الذنك أو مركب الأيثر لاسترجاع الذهب ممكن توضيح اكبر لهذا الجزء ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## hasan21 (13 فبراير 2011)

*-إسترجاع اذهب : ويتم ذلك عن طريق إمرار محلول السيانيد على كربون نشط ثم معاملة الكربون بعنصر الذنك أو مركب الأيثر لاسترجاع الذهب ممكن توضيح اكبر لهذا الجزء ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## hasan21 (13 فبراير 2011)

*-إسترجاع اذهب : ويتم ذلك عن طريق إمرار محلول السيانيد على كربون نشط ثم معاملة الكربون بعنصر الذنك أو مركب الأيثر لاسترجاع الذهب ممكن توضيح اكبر لهذا الجزء ولكم جزيل الشكر*​

اذا امكن الاسم التجاري للمواد


----------



## hasan21 (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اذا امكن ان تفيدونا باسماءالمواد ليس للتسلية وانما للعمل كوني اعمل بمجال الصياغة ولكم جزيل الشكر للاهتمام


----------



## mourad hamou (13 فبراير 2011)

سلام تام لاخواني 
من فضلك يا مهندس هل يمكن استعمال الجير عوض هيدروكسيد الصوديم وان كان كدالك هل يخلط السيانير بالماء و اضافة الجيرcao مباشرة ام ان الا مر يتعلق باضافة ماء الجيرca(oh)2 و ليس الجير من اجل تر كيز ملائم يكبح غاز سيانير الهيروجين وكم مقدار الجير الدي يجب اضافته .
ولكم مني اجمل تحية


----------



## hasan21 (14 فبراير 2011)

ماحدا حابب يرد


----------



## hasan21 (16 فبراير 2011)

اللهم الهمنا الصبر


----------



## saabir (16 فبراير 2011)

*يا حبايبنا *
انا هاوي في استخراج الذهب وعندي عمل عاجل يتطلب مني انشاء نفق يحتاج بعض الاستفسارات فمن له حبة خبرة في موضوع الانفاق او دلوني على من يشفي غليلي ويساعدني ارجوكم الرد عاجلآآآآآآآاا


----------



## hasan21 (20 فبراير 2011)

ارجووووكم اجيبوني


----------



## ذهب24 (21 فبراير 2011)

الاخ hasan21 قم بتبخير الماء الملكي سيبقى كلوريد الذهب وبتسخين يتحرر الكلور ويتبقى الذهب 
كن حذر من الابخرة فهي سامة جدا 
اود ان اعرف من اين احضرت الماء الملكي


----------



## حسام عبدالرءوف (22 فبراير 2011)

افادكم الله


----------



## hasan21 (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اما بعد

فأنا اعمل بمهنة تصنيع الذهب عملية التبخير التي ذكرتها تصلح لكميات قليلة اما ان عندي الكميات تصل بعض الاحيان الى اكثر من 50ليتر ويصعب تبخير هذه الكمية ان احتاج الى توضيح طريقة السيانيد كبريتات الحديد والذنك لكن بشكل علمي صحيح ومرتب


----------



## hasan21 (22 فبراير 2011)

*ارجووووكم اجيبوني*​


----------



## hasan21 (23 فبراير 2011)

الى الايادي البيضاء في هذا الموقع المحترم اجيبوانا ذادكم الله علما


----------



## hasan21 (23 فبراير 2011)

إسترجاع اذهب : *ويتم ذلك عن طريق إمرار محلول السيانيد على كربون نشط ثم معاملة الكربون بعنصر الذنك أو مركب الأيثر لاسترجاع الذهب بس شوية توضيح*


----------



## ذهب24 (24 فبراير 2011)

اخي انا ابحث عن الماء الملكي اين اجدة فانا عندي خام ذهب 
تستطيع استخراج الذهب بنترات الصوديوم شاهد الفيديو التالي (الغاز المتصاعد غاز NO2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhRJAnwALAA


----------



## hasan21 (26 فبراير 2011)

الاسم التجاري للمواد المشكلة للماء الملكي هم (نسبة الثلثين من روح الملح+ثلث ماء الكذاب=الماء الملكي) هكذا يطلق عليه تجاريا في سوريا اظن الاسم العلمي حمض الكبريت+نترات الفضة


----------



## hasan21 (27 فبراير 2011)

خليط من حامض النيتريك وحامض الهيدروكلوريك


----------



## amar24 (10 مارس 2011)

الف شكر اخي واريد ان اعرف طريقة استخلاص الذهب ب حمض الآزوت


----------



## safran (30 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يااخي hasan21 لا تتعب نفسك لان هده الطريقة تستعمل بالمناجم بعد استخلاص جميع المعادن حيث يبقى الذهب الطريقة التي عليك القيام بها هي : بعد اذابة الذهب بالماء الملكي والذي هو مزيج من حمض الكلوريدريك وتلث من حمض النتريك تضع قليلا من مادة تسمى سلفات الحديد او سلفات ميتا باي الحديد سوف ترى مباشرة تغير لون المحلول مما سيؤدي الى ترسيب الذهب وتتركه الى يتم الترسيب لمدة تمانية ساعات لحد ادنى وتقوم بعزل المحلول عن الراسب تم تقوم بتدويبه مباشرة وللمعرفة فان سلفات الحديد ترسب الذهب فقط اما سلفات ميتا باي الحديد ترسب الذهب والبلاتين والمعادن التمينة وفقنا الله على الخير واعاننا عليه امييييييين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله //// عبد الحكيم من المغرب


----------



## safran (30 يونيو 2011)

للافادة سادلك على فيديومن يوتوب ان شاء الله


----------



## safran (30 يونيو 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhRJAnwALAA


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على كم المعلومات الهامة ونتمنى المزيد فالموضوع جدير بالاهتمام


----------



## lahoop (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي اسلام 21 
المادة اللتي ترسب الذهب من الماء الملكي هي SMB صوديوم ميتابلسلفايت 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRfpNnu9W-U&feature=relmfu


soduim metabisulfite
دعواتك


----------



## safran (29 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي hasan 21 الطريقة سهلة بدون تعب عندما تديب الذهب في الماء الملكي تقوم باضافة المادة المسماة سلفات الحديد اوميتاباي سلفات الحديد الفرق هو ان سلفات الحديد ترسب الذهب فقط وميتاباي سلفات ترسب الذهب والبلاتين والبلاديوم والمعادن التمينة وغالبا نضيف لكل اوقية من الذهب محتملة بالمحلول اوقية من السلفات باضافة كمية قليلة من الماء والاحسن الماء المقطر لانه لا يحتوي على الاملاح المعدنية ///////ملحوضة عند اضافة السلفات وبعد التحريك طبعا سوف يتغير لون المحلول الى بني او اسود قاتم ويجب تركه لمدة 8ساعات على الاقل للترسيب ستلاحظ ان المحلول قد اصبح صافيا وترسب بالاسفل تم تبخر المحلول او تقوم بعملية الترشيح لتجميع المادة المترسبة وبعدها مباشرة الى الصهر مرة اخرى والنتيجة هي ذهب عيار 24 والسلام .اخوكم من المغرب نتمنى الاستفادة للجميع والدعاء لي .


----------



## اسلام البدوي (13 مايو 2012)

معذرة لتاخير الرد
بالنسبة لاستخلاص الذهب على الكربون النشط
يمررمحلول السيانيد المشبع بالذهب على انابيب بها كربون نشط فيقوم الكربون بامتصاص جزيئات الذهب الدقيقة على سطحة ثم يؤخذ الكربون المشبع بالذهب ويعالج بمحلول الأيثر او السيانيد الساخن ويرسب من السيانيد باستخدام الزنك ومن الايثر بالتبخير  ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## pakry (11 يونيو 2012)

*هناك** طريقة باستخدام الرغوة وارى انها الطريقة المناسبة لى فى حالة الخام الموجود لدى فهو مخلوط بذرات الرمل ويصعب استخلاصه بالطرق الكيميائية نتيجة لارتفاع التكلفة وتعزر الحصول على سيانيد الصوديوم بصورة تجارية ولكن طريقة الرغوة تحتاج الى *عامل رغوى وعامل زيتى جامع* اود التعرف على المواد واسماءها المستخدمة فى العاملين ان امكن حتى يتسنى لى الحصول عليها وشكرا*


----------



## oabdous (11 يوليو 2012)

اخواتي هناك عدة طرق لترسيب الذهب من الماء الملكي و الاحماض : و احسنها كما ذكر سلفا هوا ملح بيروكبريتيت الصوديوم ,,, وهناك الهايدراين هيدرازيت و امرار غاز ثاني اكسيد الكبريت ... و الفاصل في ذالك نوع المعادن المصاحبة للذهب عند الترسيب


----------



## oabdous (11 يوليو 2012)

عفوا قصدي اخواني


----------



## Abdol Rhman (15 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا لك على المعلومات المفيدة 
اتمنى لو تشرح لنا طريقة سيانيد الصوديوم في استخراج الذهب من مخلفات مصانع الذهب بالتفصيل وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اخى اسلام على هذه المعلومات المختصرة بطريقة جيدة​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 يونيو 2015)

اعتذر للجميع عن تاخرى فى الرد لمرورى بظروف صعبة فى الفترة الماضية 
وشكرا لمرور الجميع


----------



## طارق البخاري (11 يونيو 2015)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام ورحمة الله

أسأل الله أن يفرج علينا وعليك وعلى جميع أمة محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.

في انتظار جديدك


----------



## عبدالكريم الورقي (27 يوليو 2015)

لكم جزيل الشكر كيف أعرف الصخور التي تحتوي على الذهب


----------

